# men...help me and my children please...



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

my husband has puy us in a really tight financial hole...had become selfish for a while trying to make himself happier i guess...he has stayed at his parents for 2 weeks saying he needs a break and that he has to fix things.
during this time he has taken well care of things and has worked a lot of overtime to play catch up on bills.
as men, is it normal to want to figure things out own your own? he is nearing 40, mid-life maybe?
I desparately want him to come home, he knows that. our children are small enough that they havent noticed any differences at home as he leaves after we put them to bed...says he needs a little space.
no matter how brutal, please help me to understand...
he has always been a great provider, husband father and best friend...


----------



## jdskr88 (Aug 11, 2009)

Start by having him explain in no uncertain terms and specifically why he feels he needs a break. Unless it is near life threatening he has an obligation to you and your kids. From a legal perspective this can be grounds for abandonment. Give him every opportunity to come home but remind him that any form of relationship (i.e., emotional or physical) with another woman is a violation of your marriage vows and is wrong.


----------

